# error while updating



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 7, 2010)

portmaster -af 


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpth
gmake[1]: *** [libxml2mod.la] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.6/python'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2.

===>>> make failed for textproc/py-libxml2
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## Lowell (Mar 7, 2010)

pth is pthreads.  

I can't reproduce the problem.  What system version are you running?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 7, 2010)

i am running 8.0-release-p2,64bit arch


----------



## Lowell (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmm.  Do you have devel/pth installed?  Even though I do, I don't see any link flags for pth in the directory where your build failed.


----------



## silkie (Mar 8, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10165&highlight=libxml

This thread worked for me.


----------

